# Does your heart react to tempi?



## Fabulin (Jun 10, 2019)

I've noticed, while following the recording of Furtwaengler's 1942 recording of Beethoven's 9th, that my heart and breathing roughly follows the changes of the tempo. 

And then in the evening I encountered Monteux's recording of the waltz from the Swan Lake, and I had to stop it after 30 seconds, because it was so slow, that my heartbeat started slowing down and I felt like fainting.

Does anyone else experience such reactions?


----------



## HenryPenfold (Apr 29, 2018)

Fabulin said:


> I've noticed, while following the recording of Furtwaengler's 1942 recording of Beethoven's 9th, that my heart and breathing roughly follows the changes of the tempo.
> 
> And then in the evening I encountered Monteux's recording of the waltz from the Swan Lake, and I had to stop it after 30 seconds, because it was so slow, that my heartbeat started slowing down and I felt like fainting.
> 
> Does anyone else experience such reactions?


Stay away from Feldman's String Quartet #2


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

HenryPenfold said:


> Stay away from Feldman's String Quartet #2


:clap: ...............................


----------



## Enthusiast (Mar 5, 2016)

I recommend a course of Celibidache's Bruckner from Munich. It'll either cure you or send you to heaven..


----------

